# WAS findet Jars in EAR nicht?



## cmon (18. Jul 2007)

Hi @ll

habe eine Applikation welche EJBs sowie einen Struts-basierten Client etc. enthält. durch meinen automatic build mit ant erstelle ich ein EAR, welches alle benötigt JARs beinhaltet.
nun möchte ich diese Applikation auf dem WAS Server installieren.
Hier gibts jedoch ein problem. der dmgr findet einige klassen nicht, welche in jars im ear enthalten sind oder in jars enthalten sind, welche sich in den jars im ear befinden.  ???:L 
also z.B. myApp.ear/jar1.jar/jar2.jar:com.swidABC.Klasse.class
geb ich nun diese jars (jar2.jar) direkt im classpath der server jvm an funktionierts. das möchte ich jedoch nicht, wozu müsste ich dann noch das ear bauen?! hat jemand ne ahnung woran das liegen kann? wiese benützt dmgr nicht die jars im ear? ist dies ein fehler beim Build oder beim Deploying?

(benütze WAS5.1 auf Solaris 10, build aus ANT 2.7.6 unter WinXP)

vielen dank schon ma!

grüsse c'mon


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

1. wieso verpackst du die einzelnen jars nochmals in jars (oder habt ich da was falsch verstanden).

2. m.m. sollte man alle jars (und wars) direkt ins ear packen und diese dann in der applikation.xml angeben

hoffe das hilft


----------



## M.Schlierf (20. Jul 2007)

Oder in der Manifest datei des ears in Class-Path


----------

